# 4 Lý Do Nên Sử Dụng Lưới Chắn Côn Trùng Cho Vườn Táo



## Lưới Lực Sĩ (1/6/21)

​Thời điểm quả non nặng trĩu quả cũng là lúc các loại côn trùng, trong đó có ruồi vàng thường xuất hiện và gây hại cho cây táo. Vì vậy, để khắc phục tình trạng trên, người trồng đã sử dụng lưới chắn côn trùng làm nhà lưới để ngăn chặn và tăng năng suất cho cây táo.

*Những Lý Do Để Sử Dụng Bộ Lưới Côn Trùng Chống Ruồi Vàng Cho Cây Táo*

Ruồi vàng được coi là một loại côn trùng nguy hiểm cho cây trồng, đặc biệt là kẻ thù số 1 của các vườn cây ăn trái ở Việt Nam. Những năm gần đây, ruồi vàng gây hại làm ảnh hưởng đến năng suất, sản lượng của người trồng táo, đây là lý do bà con chọn xây dựng mô hình nhà lưới để ngăn côn trùng, đỡ cành cho cây táo.




• Khi sử dụng lưới chắn côn trùng 24 mesh bạn không chỉ chống được ruồi vàng mà còn nhiều loại côn trùng khác phá hại cây táo.

• Giảm lượng thuốc bảo vệ thực vật, tiết kiệm một ít chi phí. Khi sử dụng lưới chắn côn trùng, ruồi vàng không có cơ hội tấn công vườn nhà nên chúng ta giảm lượng thuốc bảo vệ thực vật đáng kể.

• Vỏ táo mỏng nên thường bị rám nắng, sần sùi khiến người dân bị thương lái ép giá nên sử dụng lưới chống côn trùng sẽ ngăn được ánh nắng chiếu trực tiếp vào táo và bảo vệ táo. Da bớt rám nắng và quả trở nên bóng, mịn.

• Tuổi thọ ròng hơn 5 năm tùy thuộc vào nhiệt độ môi trường và khu vực

Ngoài việc làm lưới che côn trùng cho cây táo, bà con cũng nên trồng bưởi, ổi, cam,… trong nhà lưới để phòng trừ sâu bệnh.

Để biết thêm thông tin sản phẩm, bạn có thể tham khảo: Địa Chỉ Cung Cấp Lưới Chắn Côn Trùng Trùm Vườn Táo
--------------------------
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
TRỤ SỞ CHÍNH – LỰC SĨ NHÀ NÔNG
VP Đại Diện: 527 Bình Thới, P.10, Q.11, Tp.HCM.
☎Điện thoại: 088 626 2829


----------

